# Beat up Toro Powershift 1028 for $225 vs Clean Powershift 1232 for $1600



## Saluki79 (8 mo ago)

Hello Everyone,

First post here! I’m new to the home ownership and small engine repair world so please be patient with me. I just bought a 1997 Toro Powershift 1028 in need of some TLC for $225. It has an electric starter also, but I pull-started it to test it out before buying and the rope broke after it turned over. Also the plastic key cover disintegrated after testing which is just cosmetic but indicates dry rot of some plastic components. The engine turned over and seemed to have good compression but the carb was leaking fuel and engine running rough. All gears seemed to function normally and auger engaged.

I was going to fix it up but now I see a very clean and well cared for Powershift 1232 selling for $1600 and now I have buyers remorse and envy over the potential for a larger snowblower. Should I fix up and sell the 1028 and buy the 1232 or keep what I have and pass on the more expensive blower? Or should I pass on these Toro’s and look for a golden era Ariens, JD, or Simplicity?

Both motors of these two units look to be Tecumseh which I hear are solid. Are both of these motors (10hp vs 12hp) pretty equal in performance, durability, and longevity?

I need a solid blower to clear a large 200’ x 20’ blacktop driveway in northern Indiana. What do you think of the Toro Powershift models, compared to similarly powered Ariens, JD, and Simplicity blowers of similar build and production year (late 90’s)?

Thank you for reading my post and I appreciate any and all feedback!

Cheers,

Saluki79


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, glad to have you here.
My opinion, keep the 1028 and repair it, if there are major components that need replacement don't do any investment until you are certain of the damage you need to fix. If you can get it running with minimum work/cost I would go for it. If you destroy it, hey it was only $225.
Paying $1,600 for a used blower to me makes no sense. I am sure there are better deals out there, it's the off season, keep your eyes on craigslist, marketplace, etc, if your budget is somewhere between $500-$800 you will be able to find something nice, trust me, they're out there, you just have to keep looking. Last year I picked up an Ariens 11528LE that "just" needed a new auger axle and fan, machine $120, parts about the same, it is a beast and I'll have it until I don't need one anymore.
As far as which brand is best, everyone has their own opinions, there are good and bad from every manufacturer. 
I did a quick search through the listings in Indiana [just hit whatever city] and there isn't much but give it some time and keep after it, you'll find one. Or if you find one a few hours away it may be worth the trip, again, dropping more than $500 or so is not something I would do, again, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Saluki79 (8 mo ago)

Northeast Dave, 

Thank you very much for the quick response and insight! I was reading questions and responses on this forum until the wee hours of the morning trying to help my buyers remorse! After a lot of research and reading on this forum (thanks to you all) and another blog called ‘jayspower’ I narrowed it down to the toro power shift and the Ariens st824 (the two best I could find on Facebook marketplace in my area). After re-measuring my driveway since I just bought the place it’s more like 250’ x 20 feet which a pretty big surface and that’s why I was looking into the bigger power shifts. I just found a well maintained Ariens st824 (late 90’s model I think) model 924082 serial 033880 which is considered one of best of that era for $700, but do you all think that it’s too small a blower for the size of my driveway? I really like the wheel differential option that blower but no electric start unfortunately. Any idea how to figure out the year this was made?

I totally agree that the price was right on the powershift 1028 I picked up the other day and I will keep it and see how it performs after restoring the carb and giving it a tune up. I was just looking at a backup blower in case the trans isn’t up to par since I wasn’t able to field test it all that well when I picked it up.

Based on your advice and keeping it under $500, what would be a good price for the Ariens st824 in good condition? Thanks again for your help and guidance.

regards,

sakuki79


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

$700 for that Ariens is still too high, pricing really depends on the area you are in and the time of year. Around here [Connecticut] you will find those for between $300-$500 depending on the condition. But, if it is a good deal to you then it's a good deal, sometimes people get lucky and find one for a great price.
Here's an example, older Ariens 10 HP, could use some love for $400 - Snowblower - general for sale - by owner
Just keep looking.
I would suggest you make sure you keep you mind on items that you Need and items that you Want and bear it in mind as you shop. For example, you Need something 28 or wider, Need something 9 hp or greater, you Want something newer, you Want heated handgrips [for example]. Keep these things in mind as you shop.
Search the forums after you find one you are thinking about to see what others have found good/bad/other about them. Then if it's an older model, check parts sites to see if parts are still available. A little due diligence will go a long way.
I'm in construction so I like Big tools, but you don't have to have Big tools. For your driveway you could do it with a smaller 26 8hp blower it will just take you longer with it than it would with a 28 11 hp blower. I used to do my driveway with a Honda HS50, 24 wide with a 5hp motor, now I have a 28 Ariens 11.5 hp, it takes me less than half the time, but both were qualified to do the job.
Also think about how much work you want to do on it, for most of us the blowers are a hobby that we enjoy working on, to others it is a nuisance. If you're good with a wrench you can get an older model that needs work, it may not have the modern bells and whistles, but it will move snow. Finally, think about yourself, do you want to move a heavy blower around or do you want something small and maneuverable? Many factors go in to a purchase and there is no right or wrong answer, what works for you is what's important.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

To answer your other question, just search the forum for how to get manufacture date for Ariens, I know there are a few posts regarding that. 
You have a pretty big driveway, I would go 28 with 10HP or bigger engine. Or get a blower that mounts to your lawn tractor.
Put up some pix of that 1028, I bet you can get that thing fired up and running well, then you can work on getting a backup at your leisure.


----------



## Saluki79 (8 mo ago)

Northeast Dave, that is sage advice! Can’t thank you enough for your time and knowledge. The seller of the Toro 1232 is wiling to let it go for $1000 and told me he only used it 3 times as part of a maintenance business for a school/church. It looks brand new! He said it was too big for most jobs and not maneuverable enough unless it was a big snow. I know they don’t make them any more like and for a practically new machine, what do you think for that price given it’s very light use? I realize many on here, like you said, enjoy finding good deals and enjoying the restoration process so this probably isn’t the best deal I can find. But that is also why I’m looking off season. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Saluki79 (8 mo ago)

Here is the Toro Powershift I picked up the other day for $225 that needs some carb attention but runs.
























.


----------



## Saluki79 (8 mo ago)

This is the Ariens st824 I was thinking about picking up. I think I could talk this guy into selling for $500 or less. Very clean and well maintained machine that has been on a disciplined maintenance schedule with his snow removing business. And the response was similar that this machine was too much for most jobs around the Chicago land area and required lighter equipment. Your thoughts on which one to pick up as a backup based on value and need for my size of driveway? Or maybe fix up the Toro 1028 and sell which would bring down the cost of the 1232 and still pick up the Ariens as a backup? Is that overkill? 
Appreciate your feedback


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I would tear down the Toro Powershift that you got for $250, you can get a new carb on eBay for $15 or so and I would skip both of those other blowers.
No one ever sold one and said "I used it all the time, hit a few frozen newspapers, etc." all used blowers for sale have seen very little use... wink wink.
Use the Toro this winter and see what you like/hate about it and then make an educated buy next year.
Or at least that is what I would do. Keep looking for others, deals are out there but you have to act fast, you'll see...


----------

